

Ask HN: Where to put links of your Minimum viable product? - Paskulin

As a Startup company we created plenty of MVP's. But after every MVP there was always a question.<p>Where should we put links so a MVP can get as much users as possible?<p>Facebook.com
Twitter.com
Pinterest.com
Reddit.com
http://news.ycombinator.com<p>...<p>Where was your "getting users" media?
======
helen842000
I'm working on a little community where people with projects and mvp's can
showcase their links, progress, mix with others working in their space.

There would also be a lot of opportunity for people to test each others
projects so it could be really useful.

There will also be regular blog articles looking at progressing products on
the site & the achievements/challenges the team building it faces.

Hopefully the blog will be a good resource for early tech adopters to learn
about new things to try and will be a good source of genuine users!

We've had quite a lot of interest so far, especially from teams that didn't
make it to YC this cycle but are carrying on regardless.

If you think this would be interesting, let me know. Feedback on it would be
appreciated and I can be sure to drop any of you a mail once it's time for
folks to sign up!

~~~
jazzylady
This sounds interesting to me. Where and how did you gather feedback on your
idea? Please contact me, jasna at hekovnik.si when you have landing page up or
will be able to sign up.

------
rmATinnovafy
You are over-thinking this. Seriously.

What does your product do?

Who needs it?

Let's say you product allows cats to tweet. Your customer would be cat owners
that are tech oriented.

You think of ways to find this people. Hmmm... you could try youtube viral by
doing a video of you cat Dr. Evil tweeting. Or you could go to the local pet
shops and give a free "seminar" on how to teach your cat to tweet.

Point is that you need to get out there, outside of your comfort zone and sell
the damn thing.

Good luck.

------
rmoriz
While you probably get a lot of traffic with HN and reddit it really depends
on your product.

For example: if you build a managing app for landlords I doubt any of the
sites you mentioned will bring you paying customers.

Maybe some people spread the word about your MVP but I'm not sure if a MVP has
enough impact to make people spread the word.

------
robotmay
Here and Reddit so far, though I really should investigate Pinterest more (I'm
targeting families). Twitter has a really low pickup rate for me, probably
because I'm not that popular. Facebook is a little better as friends are more
easily blackmailed into testing things ;)

------
hyuuu
I'm interested in this too, Paskulin, perhaps we can swap notes? wahyu at
symbol picocrew.com

~~~
Paskulin
Hey, no problem. I will send you mine this week. I don't have a lot of them,
but still some can be helpful.

------
creativeone
adwords. just make sure you have a business plan.

